# TN GTOs???



## TN04GTO (Jul 8, 2005)

Any GTO owners from East Tennessee / Western North Carolina / Southwest Virginia?

I'm in East TN, in the Tri-Cities area.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well...i am up near roanoke,va...about 2-1/2 hrs from ya...


----------



## TN04GTO (Jul 8, 2005)

I used to live in Daleville, behind Lord Botetort HS.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

cool...so you do know this area...i live down on smith mountain lake..so i am sure you know where that is...ever get back up this way any?


----------



## TN04GTO (Jul 8, 2005)

I lived up there for 5 years, but I don't get back up there much anymore.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I'm going to be in Gatlinburg from Aug. 3rd to Aug. 7th if anyone wants to meet up for a beer! :cheers


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

There are several GTOs in TN. Some want to be known, some don't. Hell, I know of 3 other GTOs in my town, but they aren't public personalities.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

just so you know, next week I am traveling AGAIN down to waynesboro, TN. Wanna meet up for lunch?


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> just so you know, next week I am traveling AGAIN down to waynesboro, TN. Wanna meet up for lunch?


What in the hell for?











Is in Waynesboro, I mean. :lol: As for lunch, I don't know. What day will you be coming through here & what route will you be taking?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

going down to get a family member. I take 40 to 65 south then head west on 64. OH, and I should be there around 2-3pm on friday.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> going down to get a family member. I take 40 to 65 south then head west on 64. OH, and I should be there around 2-3pm on friday.


As in tomorrow Friday? I presume you'll be in Waynesboro at 2-3. You can take a little shortcut & pass by me. I might be able to meet you here in town that way. Take I-40 until you reach State Hwy. 840 (we call it I-840 around here). 840 passes right by Murfreesboro. If you followed 840 all the way to the end, you will hit I-65.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

next friday boss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I take 40 through nashville, then jump on 65 from there. I know there is a huge shopping center where Dell is off 65. How far are you from there? It has a BestBuy and all that crap in there.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I take 40 through nashville, then jump on 65 from there. I know there is a huge shopping center where Dell is off 65. How far are you from there? It has a BestBuy and all that crap in there.


???? Are you talking about in Nashville? Actually, my directions may save you a little mileage & time. We aren't talking 1-2 hours saved, but every minute counts.


----------

